# is anyone going to the easter meet-up??



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

hi girls

was just wondering if any of u were planning on going to the wee meeting on 28th april in belfast?  ive never been to one but wouldnt mind going, just even to meet up and get a chat with other people who are going through the same thing.  i would love to meet any of u in real life as u all seem luverly! 

x


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, 
How are you keeping?
I know i am replying to a message that is old but i havent been on in a while - 

Hope you are keeping well!!

Big hello to all the other lovely ladies 

Fi xx


----------

